# Doulie tower etc, Edzell roadtrip, March 09



## spacepunk (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi folks, went on a roadtrip with Smellycat around the back roads of Edzell and Glen Esk and here's what we found.....................

Doulie Tower. An old folly, well hidden in the trees but just visible from the road. Close by are the 'Rocks of Solitude'.































The rocks of solitude.





Then we took a wrong turn but ended up coming acroos this old water wheel and mill which is being renovated by the local landowner.

























And then at the top of the Glen with snow starting to pelt down we discovered Invermark castle which unfortunately had no way in.
















The guaging station near the castle.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 9, 2009)

All good stuff SP 

Love that old waterwheel with the lovely worn wooden blades. The Castle is also particularly fine -a longer ladder next time perhaps? 

Ta for posting


----------



## wolfism (Mar 9, 2009)

Glen Esk is a lovely area ... yes, the Invermark Castle access has taunted me as well! If you're up for a bit of scrambling and climbing, there's a silver mine in the area (I'm not saying exactly where, otherwise the followers-in-my-footsteps-from-another-forum will show up), and there are also old hill pony stables away up above the Falls of Unich. Rather ruined, but beautifully peaceful on a summer afternoon. 

BTW, did you know that waterwheel buckets are made from larch? It has natural rotproof qualities thanks to its resinous wood.


----------



## foz101 (Mar 9, 2009)

How to recognize different types of (waterwheel wood) from quite a long way away...

Number 1.

The Larch.







Is the ROC post at Edzell still locked?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow what a brilliant post mat. I love the stone work in the folly. And the Waterwheel is just pure quaint country magic. Down here in Norfolk there are literally loads of Watermills obviously and its nice to see one in Scotland.


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the vibes guys.
It's always the unexpected finds that seem to be the best.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 9, 2009)

Lovely finds there, SP. The folly is delightful and the castle is pure magic.
Love the b&w photo of Solitude Rocks.
Cheers.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 9, 2009)

nice finds! having lived in the area for the majority of my youth ive never seen the folly 

we used to swim in the river esk do backflips off the rocks and all sorts, apparently temperature wise it only changes 2 degrees from summer to winter so it was bleedin cold!


----------



## spacepunk (Mar 9, 2009)

We've driven past it loads of time as well Mr.Sam!


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 12, 2009)

nice one mate its different can't be many water wheels left up here


----------



## Smellycat (Mar 13, 2009)

nice finds again SP. Driven down that road numerous times and can't remember seeing the tower at all.


----------

